# bhb399mm's adventure.



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

WELL! where do i start. Left Monday morning for my ski house, which normally is about a 5 hour drive +/- a 30 minutes. Pouring rain as we left LA around 8am. We checked the snow conditions to see if i was going to have to chain up at any point, and there was a possibility i would (even with awd and snow tires) about 10 miles south of my ski house (nothing abnormal there) 
before the snow:
















well, about an 1.5 hours outside of mammoth (ca, where my house is), i called again to check the roads. What do you know..... the entire CA-395 was shutdown after bishop due to avalanches. interesting. CHP advised that the roads would not re-open until morning. 
my buddy and i scrambled to find, what ended up to be, the last two rooms in the entire town, at the lovely Thunderbird Motel. What a **** hole. 








had a few beers at the bar, passed out, woke up this morning (6am) to a beautiful sunrise, a few hot cups of coffee and a reopend highway. much to my delight. 








HOWEVER... not in the clear yet. the rain/melting snow from the night before froze, leaving the trusty allroad STUCK in in a completely frozen puddle. start digging.
















45 minutes later... on the road again. finally. only about an hour away from my house .. feeling good. up the road a few more miles, AWD+snow tires or chains required. (check, and check)








burr. 








finally got here.... 
















pulled into the garage around 10. the odometer JUST hit 18k miles. 








end of long story.


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

cool story--i wish we had topography that extreme closer to here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

sounds like quite the journey


----------



## acbaseball186 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (bigmak)*

looks like you had a good time...my mom has the all road audi too and that thing tanks the snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Chacolla)*

Well you've got the right car for it








Sick pics btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

I find it odd to have to use chains in the rear on an ar.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocarzrule44* »_I find it odd to have to use chains in the rear on an ar.

whys that? there is NO room whatsoever around the front hub to clear chains in the front. As far as needing chains in an allroad _period_, you're right, its very uncommon. only duing CA R-3 road condtions are chains+snow tires+AWD required. i've been in that once, and next time will stay home.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Just used to chaining the front, on 4wd. When I lived in Mammoth, when needed, we did the front most of the time. I remember once a sea level weezer, chained the front on her 924, then argued with me when I told her it was a rear drive car, so I hopped back in and kept going.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurocarzrule44)*

yeah, i would have thought the front as well, but because of the very technical suspension, the hube do not alow for use in the front.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

awesome man...i really wish it would snow around here sometime again...its been a month too long without it.


----------



## MyGLILittleToaster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: bhb399mm's adventure. (bhb399mm)*

Im tellin you, F-350 with a snowplow on the front and you would have made it there just fine








Like so:


----------



## CZVW (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: bhb399mm's adventure. (bhb399mm)*

What tires do you have on the AR in the pictures?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: bhb399mm's adventure. (CZVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CZVW* »_What tires do you have on the AR in the pictures?

OEM Goodyear allroad F1s


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: bhb399mm's adventure. (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
OEM Goodyear allroad F1s 

Same here. Thinking we need some Nok's


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: bhb399mm's adventure. (eurocarzrule44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocarzrule44* »_Same here. Thinking we need some Nok's

yeah, i need something different myself. I'm going to get two new sets of tires as soon as the treads get a bit lower on the OEM rubber.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: bhb399mm's adventure. (bhb399mm)*

I think I upset the dude from PGPerformance on his alum pedals. Sorry! I'll leave his new thread alone.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: bhb399mm's adventure. (eurocarzrule44)*

another cool shot:


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: bhb399mm's adventure. (bhb399mm)*

^^i love that pic


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: bhb399mm's adventure. (bigmak)*

WOW...
do you have a high res. version of that one?
might have to become my new desktop background.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: bhb399mm's adventure. ([email protected])*

sure...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: bhb399mm's adventure. (bhb399mm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Yep, nice one, I like it.


----------

